# Knoppix 5.1 Datensicherung



## Caipirinia (16. März 2008)

Hallo, seit kurzem fährt mein rechner nicht mehr hoch und nun möchte ich gerne mit knoppix daten auf einer speicherkarte sichern. Finde allerdings die Speicherkarte (den Ordner) nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?!


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. März 2008)

Heißt das Du hast ein USB Kartenlesegerät angeschlossen? Im Normalfall sollte Knoppix alle mountbare Datenspeicher auf dem Schreibtisch ablegen. Die gemounteten Ordner sind, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere unter /mnt/media

Was geben diese Befehle aus, wenn Du sie in einem Terminal eingibst:

```
usbview
```
oder

```
lsusb
```

Mit diesen Befehlen listest Du alle angeschlossenen USB-Geräte auf, Dein Cardreader sollte dort zu finden sein. Interessant wäre auch der Inhalt der Datei /etc/fstab und /etc/mtab



Caipirinia hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, seit kurzem fährt mein rechner nicht mehr hoch und nun möchte ich gerne mit knoppix daten auf einer speicherkarte sichern. Finde allerdings die Speicherkarte (den Ordner) nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?!


----------

